# Alternativen zu Teicherde?



## Miju (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo mal in die Runde! 

Nachdem ich letztes Wochenende keine Zeit mehr hatte, "mal eben schnell" noch einen Kübelteich anzulegen (im Gartenbuch war das knapp und etwas dilettantisch beschrieben...), bin ich nun bei euch gelandet.

WAS FÜR EIN GLÜCK!

Ich hätte nämlich sonst huppdiwupp die Pflanzencontainer mitsamt Teicherde (hab ich schon gelernt: bahpfui! :shock), einfach in meinen Mörtelkübel gesetzt und fertig.

Aber von all dem Lesen bin ich jetzt verwirrt... War gerade nochmal einkaufen - dachte ich.

Lehmiger Sand: Fehlanzeige. Nur Quarzsand oder für den Sandkasten. Gut? Schlecht? Keine Ahnung. :-(

Lehm: Kommt hier nur an Stellen vor, die Landschaftsschutzgebiet sind, darf man nichts abzweigen, strafbar.

Die Katzenstreu-Variante (Bentonit): Im größten Tierfachgeschäft Südbadens (lt. Werbung) nicht zu haben, - nur Zeug, das verklumpt bei Feuchtigkeit oder Ökozeug aus Pflanzenfasern (darf ja auch nicht sein...).

Beim Zoo-Abzocker habe ich dann wenigstens mal Aquarien-Kies gekauft, so 1-5 mm ca. im Durchmesser. Gut?

Geht normales Gartenvlies zum Auslegen der Pflanzkörbe? Auf der Packung steht nur was von Abdecken von Beeten? Die B...haus-Dame riet mir zu, aber sie schien mir nicht wirklich kompetent (hatte mich zuerst zu den Teichfolien geschickt!

Ihr seht, ich brauche dringend ein paar Ratschläge für Anfänger...

Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück, und es sitzt heute nachmittag trotz schönem Wetter am PC?
(Okay, wahrscheinlich entweder gezwungenermaßen arbeiten oder Garten genießen..., es sei euch gegönnt!)

Ansonsten werde ich die armen Pflanzen halt erst morgen einpflanzen können (sie warten halt schon seit Samstag..., aber immerhin im Schatten).

Danke schonmal für eure Tipps! Ist echt super hier! 

... Bild vom Kübel gibt´s noch nicht, ist noch ein nackter schwarzer Mörtelkübel (bzw. 2 davon).


----------



## Eugen (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Teicherde?*

Hallo Miju,

ein Hallo erstmal, hier sind sie richtig.  

Das hilft dir vielleicht weiter :

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16672

Misch den Quarzsand mit den Erdresten aus den Pflanzencontainern ( 2:1 ).

Das ist zwar nicht optimal, aber besser als nix bzw reiner Quarzsand.

Du wirst zwar Fadenalgen bekommen, die kann man aber in solchen Minis gut rausfischen.  

Und hier  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/159/   bist du mit deinem Mini gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Miju (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Teicherde?*

Hallo Eugen,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort!

Wenn ich dich und euch richtig verstehe, hat wohl nur ein Anfänger Sorge, die Wasserpflanzen könnten nicht GENUG Nährstoffe bekommen?

Dein Link zu Christines Erfahrungen mit Sand/Kies hat mir geholfen. Werde jetzt auch Zeitung nehmen und das teure Vlies zurücktragen in den Baumarkt.
Und von dem Geld Spielsand kaufen. Hätte ich eh fast gemacht, konnte aber die 25kg-Tüte so schlecht auf dem Fahrrad transportieren...

Die nächsten Fragen (ja, die werden wohl schnell kommen!), werde ich dann mal im Miniteich-Forum stellen bzw. dort erst mal Antworten suchen! 

Bis bald also, mit vielen Grüßen von einer gebürtigen

MITTELfränkin! (second highest rank?)   ;-)


----------



## Eugen (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Teicherde?*



			
				Miju schrieb:
			
		

> Bis bald also, mit vielen Grüßen von einer gebürtigen
> 
> MITTELfränkin! (second highest rank?)   ;-)



Wenn du uns deinen richtigen Namen verrätst, dann 

Miju klingt halt sogar nicht fränggisch


----------



## Miju (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Teicherde?*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du uns deinen richtigen Namen verrätst, dann
> 
> Miju klingt halt sogar nicht fränggisch



Sooo, meinst du? 

Mein Mann meint ja, das klänge asiatisch - habt ihr denn nur Einheimische bei euch in Oberfranken?

Tatsächlich heißen meine Kinder Miriam und Julie.

Ich selbst heiße Cordula, auch kein Geheimnis. Nur gabs den Nick schon. Tja, musste eben das Hüpfgemüse herhalten. Die beiden sind 5 Jahre alt und hätten gern einen Wal im Kübel.

Gibt es für solche Wünsche auch schon einen Thread?

(Wahrscheinlich wird jetzt der gesamte Thread wegen zu viel Off-Topic gelöscht?)

" Babiadaschenduch" - klingt das jetzt fränggisch genug?


----------



## Eugen (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Teicherde?*

  das babiädaschenduch hat mich überzeugt  

und jetzt ist mir Miju auch klar.

P.S.  so schnell werden hier keine threads gelöscht.  

( ouzullds buddläsbaa    )


genug geblödelt,  viel Spaß noch bei uns Teichverrückten.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Teicherde?*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> ouzullds buddläsbaa    )



off-topic-Modus an:
ja, ja, Eugen ...  ... gibt es für diese Sprache auch ein Wörterbuch  ... nett, dasch du doi brodworscht boi de toichtreffe noch alloi esse muscht, woil di koina verstad.    
off-topic-Modus aus


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Alternativen zu Teicherde?*

Na Ihr Franken,

 paßt mal auf, dass Ihr nicht in die Franken-Rubrik gesperrt werdet und Euch zu anderen Themen nicht mehr äußern dürft - was Euch bestimmt nicht leicht fallen dürfte 

Wobei - für fränkische Bratwurst würd ich mich ja mit einsperren lassen *seufz* *träum* *schmatz*


----------

